# Ben my Beautiful Border Collie



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

My old boy Ben passed away last night with me and my OH by his side 

I can't believe hes gone :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: I just can't stop crying, hes been with us for so long, hes family, hes always been here, its just how it is Ben is always around and now hes not :crying: :crying: I know he lived a long full life at 16 and a 1/2 years old but it doesn't make it any easier, hes been a part of our lives for so long I don't know what we are going to do without him.

Telling the kids when they woke up today was so difficult, it just broke my heart all over again :crying::crying: 

I couldn't sleep at all last night, I have no idea what to do with myself, I have all my other dogs around me trying to comfort me, I think they can sense whats going on or at least how I'm feeling. 

I have such a headache from crying so much that my whole face and head hurts now. Sorry to rant here but I know you all understand what I'm feeling because you love your animals/family like I do and I know that you will not think I'm over reacting 

I just sat with him for so long after he passed away stroking his head and trying to reassure him as I did as he slipped away, I just didn't want to leave his side, he shouldn't be anywhere but here. I don't want him to be alone and I don't want to be without him  

He shouldn't have to die, he deserves more, he deserves to live for longer, he saved my OH once many years ago, he may not have been here today if it wasn't for him and I can never thank him enough, I just wish there was more I could do for him. the only comfort I can take is that he was comfortable and slipped away peacefully with me and my OH at his side just as we were the day we got him as a tiny pup at 12 weeks old.

He was a great dog and even better friend and guardian and the most loyal, loving and gentle dog and one of the most important member of our family. I will never forget him and I will miss him forever :crying::crying:

R.I.P my beloved Ben may you be happy forever now you are with the angels, they are be truly bless to have you with them.
__________________


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this Vixie, I can't imagine how you're feeling at the moment  Big hugs from me. Sleep well and run free Ben, but stay close to and wait for your mum. You are very much loved.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss
sleep tight Ben xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you both, what makes it even worse it its one of my sons birthday today and I have to try and make it good for him while feeling like I do


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

So sorry. Try to remember the good times you had with him. He will always be with you in a special place in your heart

R I P BEN. Run free at the bridge.


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Im so sorry for you loss, I cant imagine how you feel. RIP Ben what a wonderful life you have had


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Run Free Ben, 
Mum and Dad will miss you, but your in a better place now


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Awwww Vix huni you know where i am if you want to talk you have my moby number i know how your feeling hun, and given time it will get a little easier, we never forget them! He is in doggy heaven hun!*


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this Vixie. Ben sounded like a wonderful boy and I can imagine how much you must be hurting just now. Sending you lots and lots of hugs 99 ((((((((((((((((((vixie))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Vixie said:


> My old boy Ben passed away last night with me and my OH by his side
> 
> I can't believe hes gone :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: I just can't stop crying, hes been with us for so long, hes family, hes always been here, its just how it is Ben is always around and now hes not :crying: :crying: I know he lived a long full life at 16 and a 1/2 years old but it doesn't make it any easier, hes been a part of our lives for so long I don't know what we are going to do without him.
> 
> ...


Vixie I'm so sorry. I said this last week and I will say it again. I know how you feel so if you need a chat I'm here when you need me. I hope these words help you they helped me.
The paw on the stair.
They say you'll always return
And visit your favourite place
Where love was all you knew,
And to gaze on your favourite face.
We found it hard to say goodbye
But we really do believe
That we needed to be together
Though we'll never truly leave.
We're running through the fields now
So happy to be alive
We know your sad without us
But our spirit will survive.
Please be happy with the new ones,
Who have come to take our place.
We know they'll bring you joy and love
And fill up that empty space.
Our lives with you were perfect
And the love was forever there
So always believe we're with you
When you hear the paw on the stair.

I hope these lovely words will give you some comfort I'm so sorry for your loss.:crying:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww Vixie, what an awfull thing to read, I have an old collie cross (12) and I know one day I will be in the same situation as you. My heart goes out to you and I send you (((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) not that they will help you get over you loss but a little jesture from me.
You will never get over it fully, but you have one thing that cant be lost or forgotten and that is MEMORIES of Ben, you will always be able to look back on the fun times you had with him and remember what you all did together. Your pain will ease in time and become a bit more bearable, but always remember he knew you loved him 100% and you gave him a wonderfull happy family life...........not alot of dogs today can say this.

RIP Ben....run free with your friends in Rainbow Bridge.

HE WILL ALWAYS BE WITH YOU VIXIE. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

I am soo sorry to read this Vixie. 
16 and a half! Wow he had a brilliant and full life filled with happiness and love. He's in a better place now with eternal love where you'll meet again some day 
Run free Ben, xxx Sleep tight


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Awww Vixie hun so sorry to hear about your old boy ben, he will live with you forever in a corner of your heart


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

R I P Ben, xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My heart goes out to you at this sad time, of loosing Ben your Lovely Collie.
We all on here know what you are going through. It is such a painful time.
If only we could just have a little more time with them. That's what we would wish for.
I like you cried and cried for days with head aches and swollen eyes i couldn't work for days.
I wish i could make you feel better.
What i did do was have a picture put in a nice frame and put it beside my bed.
I also wrote to my friends with a picture of my pet explaining what had happened and therefore didn't have to face them at this sad time.
He gave you years of happy memories and they will soon return to you.
Run free Ben at rainbow bridge.x


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

He sounded a lovely boy and may he rest in peace knowing he had such a loving mummy that will miss him always times a great healer remember the wonderful times u spent with one another and smile fondly.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

So sorry about your loss Vixie. It will be hard to keep a happy face for your son, he will understand kids are so smart. I hope you find some comfort in the fact you and your O/H were with him to keep him calm and comfortable. That was probably one of hardest things to do....luv and hugs Jill


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh Vixie i am so sorry :crying: :crying: i am in tears reading it :crying: :crying:

R.I.P Ben. Have fun over Rainbow brindge. xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Vixie remember Ben will always be with you, you might not see him but he will always be there. xxxxx

This is a poem that my Gran got given when her beloved ESS passed away at 14 yrs old.


If it should be that I grow weak,
And pain should keep me from my sleep,
Then you must do what must be done,
For this last battle cannot be won. 
You will be sad, I understand;
Don't let your grief then stay your hand.
For this day more than all the rest,
Your love for me must stand the test. 

We've had so many happy years -
What is to come can hold no fears.
You'd not want me to suffer so;
The time has come, so let me go. 

Take me where my needs they'll tend
And please stay with me until the end.
Hold me firm and speak to me
Until my eyes no longer see. 

I know in time that you will see
The kindness that you did for me.
Although my tail its last has waved,
From pain and suffering I've been saved. 

Please do not grieve - it must be you
Who had this painful thing to do.
We've been so close, we two, these years -
Don't let your heart hold back its tears.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pennytwinkles (Nov 29, 2009)

Vixie, I am so sorry to hear about Ben, it's so hard when you lose a pet. As we all know they are part of the family and we love them just like one of us. He sounds like he was a lovely dog and had a great life with you and your family. My heart goes out to you, I have an old boy of 16 and I am dreading the day he passes. 

Acacia86, that is a beautiful poem.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im so very sorry for your loss hun :crying:
Run free Ben xxxxx


----------

